# Patio plus?



## mark e sic (Jul 7, 2012)

Wanted to ask if this stuff is safe to use with Ts. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It says it has no pesticides but wanted to ask the experienced keepers.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably fine.

Coco coir is a tested alternative.


----------

